

Anyone with a Reddit account can now receive and send bitcoins - sage_joch
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1ffok8/redditwide_tipping_has_been_enabled_for_all_users/

======
josh2600
Maybe I'm missing something, but doesn't this mean Reddit has to register as a
money transmitter (I.E. what Mt. Gox didn't do)?

~~~
DanBC
You can't use Reddit to cash out your Bitcoins to dollars.

This isn't something that reddit is doing, it's something that reddit users
are doing on reddit.

